# Canada’s Defense Minister Gets Cold Reception in India



## Vikrant

Is he a Khalistan sympathizer? If so then it all makes sense.

---

Canada’s defense minister, Harjit Sajjan, flew to his native Punjab on a mission to strengthen Canada’s relations with India but no one official was there to greet him at the airport.

Ahead of Sajjan’s arrival, Punjab’s chief minister falsely called Sajjan a Khalistani, a group of Sikh separatists with terrorism links. “I won’t meet him. There are five ministers who are Khalistanis and I am not interested in meeting any Khalistanis,” Punjab’s top elected official, Amarinder Singh, said.

...

Canada’s Defense Minister Gets Cold Reception in India


----------



## PurpleOwl

Your site has a paywall here some better links

Canada to work with India for justice for victims of 1984 massacres: Sajjan

Harjit Sajjan a Sikh nationalist? The Defence Minister responds

He was there to support the victims of the 1984 anti-sikh riots, when after the prime minister Indira Ghandi was killed Sikhs were blamed and between 2800 and 8000 sikhs were killed and the government is accused of coordinating and covering up the attacks







1984 anti-Sikh riots - Wikipedia


----------



## Vikrant

Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.



LONG LIVE INDEPENDENT KHALISTAN--------Sikhs are human beans too.  ----
it's not their fault that they get into violence-------they were hanging out with
muslims,,,,,,,,,historically.       They will get over it


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE INDEPENDENT KHALISTAN--------Sikhs are human beans too.  ----
> it's not their fault that they get into violence-------they were hanging out with
> muslims,,,,,,,,,historically.       They will get over it
Click to expand...


There is a difference between Sikhs and khalistanis. Also, there is a difference between Muslims and terrorists.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE INDEPENDENT KHALISTAN--------Sikhs are human beans too.  ----
> it's not their fault that they get into violence-------they were hanging out with
> muslims,,,,,,,,,historically.       They will get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between Sikhs and khalistanis. Also, there is a difference between Muslims and terrorists.
Click to expand...


LONG LIVE FREE KHALISTAN  ----------what's the difference


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> Is he a Khalistan sympathizer? If so then it all makes sense.
> 
> ---
> 
> Canada’s defense minister, Harjit Sajjan, flew to his native Punjab on a mission to strengthen Canada’s relations with India but no one official was there to greet him at the airport.
> 
> Ahead of Sajjan’s arrival, Punjab’s chief minister falsely called Sajjan a Khalistani, a group of Sikh separatists with terrorism links. “I won’t meet him. There are five ministers who are Khalistanis and I am not interested in meeting any Khalistanis,” Punjab’s top elected official, Amarinder Singh, said.
> 
> ...
> 
> Canada’s Defense Minister Gets Cold Reception in India



This guy looks more like a minister of defence for some east indian country rather than for Canada. Maybe our next minister will be a muslim wearing a burka. hey, you never know. Anything is possible here in Canistan. Our PM just loves having as many third world bums running Canistan. After all, we must look very multicultural these days.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE INDEPENDENT KHALISTAN--------Sikhs are human beans too.  ----
> it's not their fault that they get into violence-------they were hanging out with
> muslims,,,,,,,,,historically.       They will get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between Sikhs and khalistanis. Also, there is a difference between Muslims and terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE KHALISTAN  ----------what's the difference
Click to expand...


You will know the difference once you stop taking hashish.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

PurpleOwl said:


> Your site has a paywall here some better links
> 
> Canada to work with India for justice for victims of 1984 massacres: Sajjan
> 
> Harjit Sajjan a Sikh nationalist? The Defence Minister responds
> 
> He was there to support the victims of the 1984 anti-sikh riots, when after the prime minister Indira Ghandi was killed Sikhs were blamed and between 2800 and 8000 sikhs were killed and the government is accused of coordinating and covering up the attacks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1984 anti-Sikh riots - Wikipedia



So, tell someone who cares.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.



Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE INDEPENDENT KHALISTAN--------Sikhs are human beans too.  ----
> it's not their fault that they get into violence-------they were hanging out with
> muslims,,,,,,,,,historically.       They will get over it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a difference between Sikhs and khalistanis. Also, there is a difference between Muslims and terrorists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE KHALISTAN  ----------what's the difference
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will know the difference once you stop taking hashish.
Click to expand...


I think that most of our Canadian politicians are on hashish because at most times they don't appear to know what the hell they are doing. They are flooding Canada with legal and illegal immigrants that Canada is now starting to look like the third world. That hashish is f'n up their few brain cells that they have. They pretty much all need an IQ check up fast.


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
Click to expand...


There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.


----------



## irosie91

LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
Click to expand...


My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!



I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
Click to expand...


oh.......sorry


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
Click to expand...


Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country? 

(I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
Click to expand...


Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
Click to expand...


Sorry for what?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sikh leaders from India have more credibility with me than Canada or its officials. If they (Indian Sikh leaders) think he is a Khalistani then there is a good chance that he is a Khalistani. Canada has a long history of supporting Khalistani terrorists that has resulted in hijacking and murders of innocent Indians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
Click to expand...








People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
Click to expand...


for you


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
Click to expand...


I am glad to some humanity in you. I am proud of you.


----------



## Unkotare

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
Click to expand...





.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Canadian politicians have supported every where in the world but Canada. Canada has had for a number of years unpatriotic politicians who think that the rest of the world is more important than Canada or Canadians. Many are nothing more than traitors to Canada. Hiring this guy who wears a turban on his head sure does not look like Canada too me. He looks more like a minister for some east indian country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
Click to expand...


At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. This needs to stop before white haters like you are able to continue on with your anti-white immigration liberal f'n policies.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
Click to expand...


You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
Click to expand...



And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
Click to expand...


At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. Canada does not go around and try to run and tell other countries how they should do things. Pretty much the whole world hates America. I wonder why? Most likely because of having so many morons and retards like you running around.


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
Click to expand...


Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
Click to expand...


Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing wrong with his looks. There certainly seems to be something wrong with your brain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. This needs to stop before white haters like you are able to continue on with your anti-white immigration liberal f'n policies.
Click to expand...


skin tint is not THE ISSUE-----the issue is IDEOLOGY.   Some of the recent most virulent   "murder for
allah"  persons have looked like washed out WASPS


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LONG LIVE FREE-KHALISTAN!!!!!!!!!     LONG LIVE FREE QUEBEC!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't give a dam about khalistan, nor quebec. I wish the hell quebec would separate, and get the hell out of Canada. Canada's support for khalistan, India, and quebec have cost the Canadian taxpayer's billions of their tax dollars supporting people who could careless about Canada. Canadian politicians are such azzholes. They pretty much have screwed up the Lord's prayer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am glad to some humanity in you. I am proud of you.
Click to expand...

\

don't do me any favors-------MODI IS OUT OF CONTROL


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. ....
Click to expand...



That's not by choice but by weakness.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Pretty much the whole world hates America. I wonder why? ....
Click to expand...



I don't. America doesn't give a shit who 'likes' us. Canada has nothing else, so that jr high bullshit is terribly important to them. Sad.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not by choice but by weakness.
Click to expand...


So, you choose to and enjoy invading other countries then, uhmm? So, you are a warmonger, and always looking for a country to drop bombs on? Canada does not believe in dropping bombs on countries that do not like or agree with our political points of view and opinions. We prefer peace, not war. Your country appears to be the only country on earth that seems to always want to interfere and invade other countries who won't and don't kiss the yankee butt. Get lost


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Pretty much the whole world hates America. I wonder why? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. America doesn't give a shit who 'likes' us. Canada has nothing else, so that jr high bullshit is terribly important to them. Sad.
Click to expand...


Education is important to Canadians unlike most Americans where Hollywood and starting wars somewhere are more important to you.


----------



## Unkotare

Somebody's ^^^^^^^ a dim witted chicken shit obsessed with this fabricated boogeyman 'race.' Pathetic. Somebody ^^^^^^^ ought to stay in Irrelevantostan, because he sure as hell doesn't understand America.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Pretty much the whole world hates America. I wonder why? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. America doesn't give a shit who 'likes' us. Canada has nothing else, so that jr high bullshit is terribly important to them. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education is important to Canadians ....
Click to expand...



Then you must be a source of great national shame.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
Click to expand...


you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?   
A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind. 
I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not by choice but by weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you choose to and enjoy invading other countries then, uhmm? So, you are a warmonger, and always looking for a country to drop bombs on? Canada does not believe in dropping bombs on countries that do not like or agree with our political points of view and opinions. ....
Click to expand...



It has nothing to do with what Canada believes or prefers. Canada is too weak for any other options.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. This needs to stop before white haters like you are able to continue on with your anti-white immigration liberal f'n policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skin tint is not THE ISSUE-----the issue is IDEOLOGY.   Some of the recent most virulent   "murder for
> allah"  persons have looked like washed out WASPS
Click to expand...


Better to be living under the WASP ideology than living under "allah" ideology. You have to pick one of them. No non-white race of people on earth can say that they were always the most peace loving countries on earth in the past. There have been many dictators and butchers who murdered millions of innocent people that were born in non-WASP countries. Attila the Hun, Mao, Pol pot, and Hannibal come to mind? Today skin tint means every thing now, especially for white people. The white race has been on the decline for decades now. This must change by correcting our present day immigration policy that favors more non-white immigration over white immigration.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
Click to expand...


It would appear as though you have been sitting in the sun alright. Your brain has been fried. Trying to explain anything to you is truly an exercise in futility. Your fired.


----------



## xyz

Sometimes disturbing things happen under the ruling Hindu nationalist BJP.


----------



## irosie91

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> your version of history is kinda HILARIOUS------Historically the forced imposition of christianty
> by the   "HOLY ROMAN EMPIRE"  (including the FIRST, the SECOND and the THIRD REICHS
> has cost the lives of hundreds of millions.   Who needs ATILLA when YOU GOT------white as snow
> HERNAN CORTEZ.    "white"  is not a people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. This needs to stop before white haters like you are able to continue on with your anti-white immigration liberal f'n policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skin tint is not THE ISSUE-----the issue is IDEOLOGY.   Some of the recent most virulent   "murder for
> allah"  persons have looked like washed out WASPS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better to be living under the WASP ideology than living under "allah" ideology. You have to pick one of them. No non-white race of people on earth can say that they were always the most peace loving countries on earth in the past. There have been many dictators and butchers who murdered millions of innocent people that were born in non-WASP countries. Attila the Hun, Mao, Pol pot, and Hannibal come to mind? Today skin tint means every thing now, especially for white people. The white race has been on the decline for decades now. This must change by correcting our present day immigration policy that favors more non-white immigration over white immigration.
Click to expand...


----------



## irosie91

xyz said:


> Sometimes disturbing things happen under the ruling Hindu nationalist BJP.



Well-----actually the  BJP  is not really   RULING.    Indians  (the indian kind)   are,  by race ---CAUCASION


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not by choice but by weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you choose to and enjoy invading other countries then, uhmm? So, you are a warmonger, and always looking for a country to drop bombs on? Canada does not believe in dropping bombs on countries that do not like or agree with our political points of view and opinions. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with what Canada believes or prefers. Canada is too weak for any other options.
Click to expand...


That is because we have always had weak leaders who have been too afraid to stand up too your yankee bull chit. Without Hollywood and wars you would be nothing. You would be just as weak as Canada is today,


----------



## feduptaxpayer

irosie91 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes disturbing things happen under the ruling Hindu nationalist BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well-----actually the  BJP  is not really   RULING.    Indians  (the indian kind)   are,  by race ---CAUCASION
Click to expand...


When I see pictures of India and it's indian people, I don't ever see any white people. I see a bunch of low life non-whites. But hey.


----------



## xyz

irosie91 said:


> Well-----actually the  BJP  is not really   RULING.    Indians  (the indian kind)   are,  by race ---CAUCASION


So you like Chechens or not?


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's not by choice but by weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you choose to and enjoy invading other countries then, uhmm? So, you are a warmonger, and always looking for a country to drop bombs on? Canada does not believe in dropping bombs on countries that do not like or agree with our political points of view and opinions. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with what Canada believes or prefers. Canada is too weak for any other options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because we have always had weak leaders......
Click to expand...




 It's a matter of Canada being weak as a  nation and a people. Simple as that.


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh.......sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.
Click to expand...


Every country has/had tribes/groups that did not like each other and sometimes killed each other. If you want to know about the sectarian violence in UK, go watch Braveheart  

BTW, it was India which ended up civilizing robber baron Brits.


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I am impressed  We might even become friends


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> My brain is working fine for me. I had an IQ check up last week, and I passed with flying colors. His looks do not define how a Canadian should look. Canada is a Caucasian country, for now, not a punjabi country, and all our politicians should look like they are representing Canada, not some foreign country. There is something wrong with your brain if you think otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was a Caucasian country?
> 
> (I was hoping to not get drawn into the discussion but here I am )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it bloody well started off as a Caucasian country just like America did. Whites were in the majority big time in both countries. Of course today in Canada it is starting to look like the rest of the non-white world. Have you been to most malls in Vancouver or Toronto lately? Well, it does not look like a white country in those malls. Our immigration policy back before the sixties was a policy of bringing in British,Europeans, and Australians as our new immigrants. 80% as a matter of fact. Now 80% of our new immigrants are coming from non-white countries. Canadian politicians today are traitors too Canada because of their pro-nonwhite immigration policy. Even in America today they are importing more non-whites into their countries than whites as they once did decades ago. Even Europe they are doing the same. The white people are on a racial suicide course all over the world  if they don't start to wake the hell up and stop this massive non-white immigration madness now. It is getting late for old whitey.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. This needs to stop before white haters like you are able to continue on with your anti-white immigration liberal f'n policies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> skin tint is not THE ISSUE-----the issue is IDEOLOGY.   Some of the recent most virulent   "murder for
> allah"  persons have looked like washed out WASPS
Click to expand...


I think I spoke too soon  You are back to being iRosie, the mean woman.


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
Click to expand...


Point you are missing is that Canada is not a Caucasian country. It belongs to Indians.


----------



## Vikrant

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> People of many colors, backgrounds, ethnicities, languages and faiths have always been a part of what is America, and they always will be. Cowardly clowns with no dignity, self-respect, or understanding of America need to grow a pair and get their shit together, or get the fuck out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Pretty much the whole world hates America. I wonder why? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. America doesn't give a shit who 'likes' us. Canada has nothing else, so that jr high bullshit is terribly important to them. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education is important to Canadians unlike most Americans where Hollywood and starting wars somewhere are more important to you.
Click to expand...


You should ask for refunds from the schools that educated you


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
Click to expand...


Be nice!


----------



## Vikrant

xyz said:


> Sometimes disturbing things happen under the ruling Hindu nationalist BJP.



Disturbing things happen everywhere including Canada.


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be nice![/QUOTE
> 
> no
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes disturbing things happen under the ruling Hindu nationalist BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well-----actually the  BJP  is not really   RULING.    Indians  (the indian kind)   are,  by race ---CAUCASION
Click to expand...


Wow! You are putting Indians on pedestal! Very kind of you!


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes disturbing things happen under the ruling Hindu nationalist BJP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well-----actually the  BJP  is not really   RULING.    Indians  (the indian kind)   are,  by race ---CAUCASION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! You are putting Indians on pedestal! Very kind of you![/QUOTE
> 
> pedestal???     what pedestal?     I do biology
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be nice![/QUOTE
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Why not?


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be nice![/QUOTE
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
Click to expand...


don't want to....


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Be nice![/QUOTE
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't want to....
Click to expand...


What is your rationale behind this mean girl facade? Or, are you really a mean girl?


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you are very confused.     I have no doubt that you cannot come close to defining what  a  "WHITE PERSON"
> is--------interesting news for you-----the Indians of India are CAUCASION.    But even MORE interesting news---
> the Human species has not BRED PURE for the past 10,000 years.    All lands are  MULTI RACIAL.   MUSLIMS?   ---arabs ----ie the people of arab countries,  are also CAUCASION as are Iranians.     What is
> your issue------you need a homeland for hard drinking rednecks?    Bloody limeys tend to refer to all kinds \of people NOT COCKNEY stupid------as  "brown"      Are you a bloody limey with four front teeth missing?
> A  congenital TURNIP HEAD?     Can you name this   WHITE PARADISE that exists somewhere in your mind.
> I was born in the USA------I cannot tolerate more than 10 minutes in the sun-----I TURN INTO A TOMATO----
> but in the lexicon of jerks like you-----I am not "white"  either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice![/QUOTE
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't want to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your rationale behind this mean girl facade? Or, are you really a mean girl?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I do biology-------even DISSECTION
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Be nice![/QUOTE
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't want to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your rationale behind this mean girl facade? Or, are you really a mean girl?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I do biology-------even DISSECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Where do you get your hashish from? That is some good quality stuff


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your rationale behind this mean girl facade? Or, are you really a mean girl?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I do biology-------even DISSECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get your hashish from? That is some good quality stuff [/QUOTE
> 
> never used the stuff------do you know where I can get some?
Click to expand...


----------



## Vikrant

irosie91 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your rationale behind this mean girl facade? Or, are you really a mean girl?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I do biology-------even DISSECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get your hashish from? That is some good quality stuff [/QUOTE
> 
> never used the stuff------do you know where I can get some?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Something is off


----------



## irosie91

Vikrant said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> don't want to....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is your rationale behind this mean girl facade? Or, are you really a mean girl?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> I do biology-------even DISSECTION
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where do you get your hashish from? That is some good quality stuff [/QUOTE
> 
> never used the stuff------do you know where I can get some?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Something is off [/QUOTE
> 
> NAH!!!     kali is in control-----all is well with the cosmos
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

Someone needs a tutorial on using the quote function.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least Canada does not invade any country it feels like. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not by choice but by weakness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you choose to and enjoy invading other countries then, uhmm? So, you are a warmonger, and always looking for a country to drop bombs on? Canada does not believe in dropping bombs on countries that do not like or agree with our political points of view and opinions. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with what Canada believes or prefers. Canada is too weak for any other options.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because we have always had weak leaders......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a matter of Canada being weak as a  nation and a people. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


I must admit that Canada does need a leader like Trump. The one we have now is an asshole liberal. Kind of reminds me of someone around here. I wonder who that may be?


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every country has/had tribes/groups that did not like each other and sometimes killed each other. If you want to know about the sectarian violence in UK, go watch Braveheart
> 
> BTW, it was India which ended up civilizing robber baron Brits.
Click to expand...


It was the Brits that brought peace and civilization to the Indians. Native Indians also. You have been reading to much anti-British liberal white hating nonsense.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to feel sorry for yourself because you seem to concern yourself more with the rest of the world rather than where you are living. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who told you that Canada was Caucasian? If anything Canada is Indian (native).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Canada became Caucasian when the Caucasians from Britain and Europe made it so. For now, it still is, just. Because of Caucasians indians have been somewhat civilized. It was the white man that finally stopped all the different indian tribes from continuing to kill each other. You should be glad to hear that.[/QUOTE
> 
> FEDUP-----shuddup.       Canada ----when the imperialist pigs from Europe INVADED----was not
> much populated-----already  "racially"   mixed and now comprehensively mixed with the invaders.
> The imperialist invaders did not do them any favors-----but that situation is almost all over.   Logically
> Canada could be called  "white"    for those people who are so stupid----that they consider  "race"
> or skin tint an issue in the human species------it ain't.     The human brain does not vary from TINT TO
> TINT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stunned listen. Asia for Asians. Africa for blacks. India for Indians. No problem They are not being multiculturalized. Caucasian countries for everyone(multiculturalism)and it will create problems in the future. Caucasian people have a right to a homeland where they can be in the majority just like the others are. Why can't stunned liberal/dumbocrats like you understand that? Caucasians are being replaced in their own white countries by people who are not culturally compatible. Muslims as an example for one such group that refuses to become and assimilate into American or Canadian culture. Instead, why don't you "shuddup" you dumb buffoon. You are the reason why there will be big problems down the road with your stupid pro-multicultural liberal programs and agendas. You cannot mix so many cultures together, and think peace will reign. Turf wars will begin.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point you are missing is that Canada is not a Caucasian country. It belongs to Indians.
Click to expand...


Not anymore. For now it is a Caucasian country.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Vikrant said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> At one time America and Canada got the majority of it's new immigrants from Britain, European, and Australia. Now today non-whites are the majority of new immigrants entering those countries mentioned. ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in the future it might be something else. Maybe Europe again. Who knows and who the fuck cares? America is over and above all that. Canada is your fucking problem. Nobody here cares about the blank space on the map north of the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ....Pretty much the whole world hates America. I wonder why? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't. America doesn't give a shit who 'likes' us. Canada has nothing else, so that jr high bullshit is terribly important to them. Sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Education is important to Canadians unlike most Americans where Hollywood and starting wars somewhere are more important to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should ask for refunds from the schools that educated you
Click to expand...


Too long ago now. But I could if I would.


----------

